# SVS PB13 Ultra duals



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

if i connect each sub separately using the Left and Right channel outputs to the subs

1 subwoofer PB13Ultra left channel mono and 2 subwoofer PB13Ultra right channel mono

look like front speaker left channel mono and right channel mono

will work stereo right ???

if put left 1st subwoofer for corner and right 2nd subwoofer corner so be more db very louder right correct


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

As long as your receiver supports 2 subs then you would output the Left and Right channel accordingly, the PB13Ultra does not accept High level inputs from a stereo preamp.

Placement of subs in corners usually boosts the gain of the sub as it is affected by the boundaries so you would get a lot of bass, depending on how big you room is then it could be an issue and may require EQ'ing to tame there responses.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

u can see screenshot AVR but its show subwoofer 2 red and 1 white
so i wil get accept high level input ???


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That is it gapala33, just connect them to the allocated sub outputs and all should be well :T


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

recruit said:


> That is it gapala33, just connect them to the allocated sub outputs and all should be well :T


do u sure will accept high level input ???


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The outputs shown on your amp is Lo-Level sub outputs not high level...


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

recruit said:


> The outputs shown on your amp is Lo-Level sub outputs not high level...


ohh i want High level inputs what i need it ????


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

gopala33 said:


> ohh i want High level inputs what i need it ????


You do not need it as your av amp will be dealing with the subs crossover and Integration with your choice of speakers, the PB13Ultra only accepts stereo Lo-Level inputs which is what you need.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

PB13Ultra only accepts stereo Lo-Level inputs but cannot accepts stereo high level inputs ???


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

gopala33 said:


> PB13Ultra only accepts stereo Lo-Level inputs but cannot accepts stereo high level inputs ???


Yes.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

if i want PB13Ultra accept stereo high Level inputs
please help what i need it


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

gopala33 said:


> if i want PB13Ultra accept stereo high Level inputs
> please help what i need it


But if you are using the above AVR then you certainly will not be needing the Hi-Level inputs if using the PB13, the 1 & 2 Lo-Level outputs are all you need.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Why don't you look at the new PB12 Plus as that accepts High Level inputs...

http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-newpb12plus.cfm


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

recruit said:


> But if you are using the above AVR then you certainly will not be needing the Hi-Level inputs if using the PB13, the 1 & 2 Lo-Level outputs are all you need.


ok its ok no need high level input do u sure Lo-Level output will do very louder right ???


recruit said:


> Why don't you look at the new PB12 Plus as that accepts High Level inputs...
> 
> http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-newpb12plus.cfm


ohh i dont like because 525 watt not enough louder

people say PB13 Very best great that subwoofer


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes the PB13 is the better sub and Lo-level inputs is all you need, I have always used Lo-Level connections and have excellent bass for both movies and music.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

ok wow many people say PB13ultra for best u playing music for very loud u room still shaking ???

ok if put placement 1st subwoofer front left corner PB13ultra subwoofer and 2nd subwoofer front right corner PB13ultra so be good placement front left corner and front right corner
so be more db and very loud correct ??? so then i playing music songs my house wil shaking right ???


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Don't worry gopala33 you will have plenty of bass with dual PB13Ultras :hsd:


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

ok u PB13ultra u playing music songs for louder ur house still shaking ???


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

gopala33 said:


> ok u PB13ultra u playing music songs for louder ur house still shaking ???


I'm sure your house will be shaking with dual subs if that is what you require


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

ok u pb13ultra u playing for louder u house stil shaking or not i just ask u hehe


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

gopala33 said:


> ok u pb13ultra u playing for louder u house stil shaking or not i just ask u hehe


Have fun :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dual PB13Ultras in your size room will not only shake everything but will most likely get you some complaints from the neighbors about the bass. Dont worry so much, Music or movies you will have more bass than you know what to do with and you will most likely turn them down because there will be too much.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

i like valume up max i realy need for louder only i also use music songs only


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

gopala33 said:


> i like valume up max i realy need for louder only i also use music songs only


Let us know how you get on when you get the subs?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi,

I replied to the message on YouTube. Basically saying the same as people on here. The SVS will go very loud and be very good with music.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

SVS PB13-Ultra Group Delay 20hz so be 50ms above like this
JL Fathom F113 Group Delay 20hz so be 38ms less than

what diffrent Group Delay if lessthen ms so be batter then higher ms ??


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The lesser the group delay the better !


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

recruit said:


> The lesser the group delay the better !


which batter low ms or high ms ???


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

gopala33 said:


> which batter low ms or high ms ???


low is better


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

recruit said:


> low is better


ohh why svs pb13 ultra abit high ms but JL Fathom F113 low ms

do u sure what diffrent high ms quality bass and low ms quality bass ???


----------

